# Ф. Липс - Искусство игры на баяне



## Orphei (19 Сен 2009)

Здравствуйте!
Ищу книгу Липса "Искусство игры на баяне".
Могу я её где-нибудь скачать?
Если у кого нибудь есть, скиньте пожалуйста.
Буду очень благодарен!
С уважением
Андрей


----------



## IV-4-04 (20 Сен 2009)

Ребята, эта книга в очередной раз в 2004 году вышла тиражом 2000 экз. В Интернете есть много мест, где её можно заказать и получить по смешной цене. Например, здесь http://www.biblion.ru 119 руб.
Тираж еще до сих пор не раскуплен. Кстати, книга издана и в Германии на немецком, есть и распространители русского издания за рубежом. В Киеве, думаю, книжка есть в библиотеке национальной академии музыки, институте культуры им. Драгоманова или у любого специалиста-баяниста, например у А.А. Семешко, В.В.Бесфамильнова ит.д.


----------



## 12bbboris (20 Сен 2009)

Это все хорошо! Только нельзя в Украину заказать!
Поэтому, все-таки может кто-то вышлет ?


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2010)

*Скачать книгу Ф.Липса «Искусство игры на баяне» можно по ссылкам ниже:*
Dropbox.com
RGhost.ru
Yandex.ru


P.S. Для просмотра книги используйте программу - DjVuReader


----------

